# Can I see pics of your appy stallions?



## Ashley (Jan 2, 2007)

Can I see everybodys appy stallions? Also info about them, bloodlines, age/height in the pics you post. Would love to see some show shots as well.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jan 2, 2007)

Here is mine...his name is Westwind Farms Rollers Bonsai. He is sired by Mustardseed Legionaire's Hi Roller (sire of Candylands Best Kept Secreat) out of Westwind Farms Bonsais Dynasty, a daughter of Little Kings Buckeroo Bonsai (a Buckeroo son) out of a Stouts Golden Feather daughter. He has an awesome disposition, but definitely knows his job. We haven't gotten to show him yet...but hope to have him out driving this year. He is 36"...4 yrs old...his first foal will be here in March...we're pretty excited! We're not normally fans of appys...but when the horse we had been looking at sold...the seller begged us to please just take a look at the video of Bonsai and then decide...so reluctantly we agreed...my hubby got the video before I got home. He watched it and immediately called and told me to send the money...which says a lot...he's generally more a fan of selling horses than buying :lol:







I haven't had much luck getting the red eye out of this picture...but here it is:






Tracy


----------



## GMAMINIS (Jan 2, 2007)

HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY APPY COLT *MTN SPRINGS BUCKAROO SPOTTED DANDY* @ 4 MONTHS OLD AND HE IS CURRENTLY 8 MONTHS. I CAN HARDLY WAIT TIL SPRING TO CLIP HIM AGAIN!



:

HE IS BUCKAROO BRED ON THE TOP AND EGYPTIAN KING ON THE BOTTOM AND OTHERS INCLUDING GROSSHILL, HILLRIDGE AND HETITAGE FRECKLES SMOKE.

HE IS DEFINATELY ONE OF MY FAVORITES IN THE PACK! THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!

CRYSTAL


----------



## Jaxjag2000 (Jan 2, 2007)

Harrell's Southern Cross 32" AMHA/AMHR


----------



## New2Minis (Jan 2, 2007)

I have 2 Appy Stallions.........One Miniature and One Full size..........here they are............






Domynos Spotted Dream, coming 3 year old , Registered half Arabian and is on the sale board....






M P IMAQT FLASH, coming 2 year old , 33.5"

LOVE THOSE APPY"S!!!!!


----------



## hairicane (Jan 2, 2007)

First is Lucky Fours Rebels Real McCoy, a 29" SON of Sids Rebel and out of one Lucky Fours favorite mares- Lucky Four Plain N Fancy Sierra a bay appy mare. We believe McCoy is Sids Rebels ONLY appaloosa SON. McCoy was show trained and fitted as a junior stallion and the trainers were told dont bother since he was coloring up appy and had mottled skin. This was in Texas a few years ago and they were told appys wont win at halter. We have only owned him a year. He is pictured in 2/06 in winter coat and then a photo of him younger in show shape. For his small size I think he is incredible. He has already produced some really beautiful foals.














Next is Silver Bluff Sir Barton, a 33.5 inch black fewspot appy stallion. His sire is the well known appy Lucky For Spots a Plenty and his pedigree includes Chianti, and other well known colorful bloodlines including Sligo, Hidden Meadows, Shadow Oaks, Crescents and national champion Double O Seven and a Half Moto. Bart bred his first mares in 2006 and we just cant wait to see what we get. Of course with his fewspot color we are hoping to see a lot of colored appy foals in 07! Bart had an eye injury before we bought him so he wont be shown. We dont have any great photos of him yet, have to work on that.











Our youngest appy stud is Hairicane Chief Snowcap about 33" tall . He is sired by "Greenhills Chief Black Cloud" (black blanketed, blue eyes) out of Lucky Four Spots and Joy (black snowcap). Chief has 3 crosses to "Shadow Oaks Paul Bunyon" and an extensive appy pedigree. Being a snowcap he is hopefully going to produce lots of colorful appy foals. He didnt get it together till late in 06 and bred his 1st 2 mares and both have not come back in heat. So we are anxiously waiting to see his 1st foals arrive approx sept 07. No great pix of him yet either. He may get trained to drive this year, we want an appy to show.






We also have our Orion Son, Brewers Orion Slate, but he is solid black. Of course Orion was a loud black pintaloosa. I dont know if Slate helped any or not in his foals but in 06 he sired 3 loud Black appy fillys and these 2 colts below that we are keeping for future herdsires. The leopard is a blue eyed buckskin leopard and the other is a pintaloosa sorrelll we believe.


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Jan 2, 2007)

Tracy, I hope you show your little stallion. He looks very nice in the pictures you posted and I think he would do well in the show ring too!

Here are a few pics of our appaloosa show colts. They all did well at the AMHA World and AMHR Nationals this year.

*[SIZE=14pt]Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow[/SIZE]* 23", weanling, He achieved 3rd, in mare with current foal, 7th in weanlings halter stallions 26" and under, 9th Multi-Color Stallions & Geldings, and was smallest entry at the 2006 AMHA World at 22"! His sire is: Mountain High's White Cloud and his dam is: CCMF Lily Blue









*[SIZE=14pt]CCMF Legacy's Legend[/SIZE]* 28", yearling, He achieved AMHR National Reserve Grand Champion Multi-Color Stallion with 40 entries and 6th Yearling Stallions 28" and under with 18 entries, 3rd Multi-Color Stallions & Geldings with 17 entries at the 2006 AMHA World. His sire is Carousel's Designer Legacy and dam is SA Cherokee Dream Catcher









*[SIZE=14pt]CCMF Legacy's Color Maker[/SIZE] * 32", yearling, He achieved AMHA Top Ten Amatuer Jr. Halter Stallion & Top Ten Showmanship Stallion. We are particularly proud of him as we donâ€™t know of another few spot that has received an AMHA World top ten in halter. His sire is: Carouselâ€™s Designer Legacy and his dam is Emerald Acres CH Spotted Califa









[SIZE=14pt]*Lost Spoke's Winter Dream Catcher AKA Catch*[/SIZE] 32", yearling, He achieved top ten in open halter stallions under at AMHR Nationals. His sire is Lost Spoke's Winter Hawk by JTR Loud N Clear and his dam is Southbrooke's Cinnamon Spice.









If you would like additional pics and info, please visit our website or drop us an e-mail.

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 2, 2007)

Here are a couple of mine. The 1st is an Orion Light son Brewers Orion Image. He's 32".






This one is Darkstars Apache Eagle. He is Gold Melody Boy Through Johnstons Supercharger and Komoko bred and is 31.5"


----------



## Ashley (Jan 2, 2007)

Lost Spoke~

I seen your boys at nationals. I loved seeing Legend at nationals. I watched the color class and was in amazied by his spots! I love them. There so big and different.


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks so much Ashley. We would have loved to have met you at Nationals. If you will be attending this yearâ€™s Nationals, please feel free to say Hi. Hopefully you will be able to recognize my hubby in several of the photos. He's the dark haired fellow showing Legend.

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 3, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Here's my boy



: [/SIZE]

LHR Tattoo'd Twizzler [SIZE=12pt]He's by LHR Sizzler[/SIZE]

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy...23/Horsey22.png

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy...3/MVC-003F2.jpg

http://i97.photobucket.com/albums/l231/joy.../Horsey12-1.jpg


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jan 3, 2007)

joylee123 said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Here's my boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just love that photo of your boy under harness!!!



:


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Jan 3, 2007)

Flyin G Farm said:


> Here is mine...his name is Westwind Farms Rollers Bonsai. He is sired by Mustardseed Legionaire's Hi Roller (sire of Candylands Best Kept Secreat) out of Westwind Farms Bonsais Dynasty, a daughter of Little Kings Buckeroo Bonsai (a Buckeroo son) out of a Stouts Golden Feather daughter. He has an awesome disposition, but definitely knows his job. We haven't gotten to show him yet...but hope to have him out driving this year. He is 36"...4 yrs old...his first foal will be here in March...we're pretty excited! We're not normally fans of appys...but when the horse we had been looking at sold...the seller begged us to please just take a look at the video of Bonsai and then decide...so reluctantly we agreed...my hubby got the video before I got home. He watched it and immediately called and told me to send the money...which says a lot...he's generally more a fan of selling horses than buying :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like your stallion...very eye catching :new_shocked: ....please post pictures when the foal arrives.


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Jan 3, 2007)

Here are my two favorite fellas:

"Chips" a homozygous black pure Falabella leopard stallion






And Starchief Appy Dans Blanket Bingo, a black snowcap stallion


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 3, 2007)

This is Golly, grandson of Rabbit, all 28" of him (and 28" wide in this picture!!)


----------



## zacharyfarms (Jan 3, 2007)

This is my 31" blue roan (black) snowcap appy stallion Little Americas Tex Lil Feather grandson of Yellow Diamond Little Feather and greatgrandson of Orion Light Vant Huttenest



: a little chubby here



:


----------



## joyenes (Jan 3, 2007)

Guess I couldn't miss the chance to show off mine again! :bgrin

First off is JNR'S Medicine Man my black leopard stallion.






Next is my newest addition AngelRidge Spotted Buck a coming yearling black near leopard colt


----------



## runaway ranch (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't have great pictures, just pasture pictures, but here they are.

My main herd sire is Sligo Eclipse



(32") , a son of Sligo Spotted Horse.

My junior stallion is Mie Maxwell a leopard sorrel.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y215/Runa...pg?t=1167839213


----------



## VernB (Jan 3, 2007)

This is my appy stallion, OTR TRIPPERS SPOTTED SURPRISE he is Orion bred. He is 26.50" and is 6 years old.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Jan 3, 2007)

Tracy (flying G farm) i to am normally not a huge appy fan but I have to tell you I LOVE THAT HORSE and have from the moment I saw his picture.. he is VERY VERY NICE

I like Chips as well


----------



## Viki (Jan 3, 2007)

Here are my boys!

First is MCC Feathers Touch! 30"! He is showing with Reflections this year!







And my newest is Heermans Quiet Riot! All 28" of him!






Viki


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is my boy Dillards HHH Chippewa Chief........he is 2 yrs old coming 3 and is 27 inches tall.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's our guys!

Woodstock North Who's Appy Now (HOF):


























DRK What's the Buzz: (pintoloosa)


----------



## sdmini (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is our appy. Stand 29 1/2".


----------



## vvf (Jan 3, 2007)

joylee123 said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Here's my boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joy

Twiz looks great!!!! I bet he is still the sweetest boy :aktion033:

I am so happy you posted that driving photo, because my computer had crashed and i lost the one you sent me.

Cindy


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Jan 3, 2007)

Well Ashley I just couldn't help myself......here are my 2 boys



:






This Tom A Hawk and probably needs no introduction to Ashley as I think you probably watched him thru most of his show career



:






And this is Cowboy he is the new man around here and I'm looking forward to some great things from him and Tom..... and he does go back to Chianti.


----------



## New2Minis (Jan 3, 2007)

Cherokee Rose said:


> Well Ashley I just couldn't help myself......here are my 2 boys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, they are stunning............ :aktion033:



:


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jan 3, 2007)

> Tracy (flying G farm) i to am normally not a huge appy fan but I have to tell you I LOVE THAT HORSE and have from the moment I saw his picture.. he is VERY VERY NICE


Thanks Lisa...I really appreciate that! I'm not an appy fan either...but I really like him too...I really appreciate the compliment!



:

And Lindsay (t-bird)...I will definitely post pictures of the foal...I'm VERY excited for them to get here...1 in March...hopefully 2 in June...and 1 in July (my MIL's mare).

Everyone has beautiful appys :aktion033:

Tracy


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok, I can't resist............while they are still mine for a little while, I'll post them probably as the last time they are "mine" to show. Both have been sold :no: but to what I believe are great homes.



: Forum members are the new owners, but I'll let those owners tell you about them when they are ready.

This is our home-bred Little Wee Bandito's Magical Merlin, who is grandson & great-grandson of Stout's Freckled Feather. He is the son of our late wonderful Pursley's Bandito, who was bred by Frank McCartha of Heritage Farm. He also has Stargate lines.






This is Dawgpatch Appy Go Lucky, who is 5 times Gold Melody Boy and has Boone's Little Buckeroo, Dipper's Duffy, Roan Ranger, Starlight's Chief, Komoko's Leopard Eagle and a lot of Dell Tera & Van't Huttenest.


----------



## HGFarm (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is my boy and sorry he is not in show shape in EITHER of these pics! I MUST make it a point to update pics this year!!

This is CR Lakota Renegade - 32.5" tall and A and R registered.


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Jan 4, 2007)

My stallion is in my avatar. I raised his parents, bred them and they produced this colt- C Spots Justin Falabella



His sire is pure Falabella that is traceable to direct imports from the est. Falabella in Argentina and his dam is half Falabella daughter of Zodiac and such shetland greats as Larigo that is traceable to the sheltand island imports of the mid 1800s. Justin is 3 and I was there at his birth. He's flashy and has a quick mind. He sensitive and is a good breeder. He sired one foal so far and she's spectacular! He's approx 33.75" and is A and R. I showed him once in an AMHA show as a weanling and he placed top two in both classes. I'm teaching his to drive now and doing Parelli games with him. He's a joy to work with





Tammie


----------



## appymini (Jan 4, 2007)

This is Toyland Little Triumph.33 1/2" A Toyland Zodiac son.He is just a awsume guy.



: He is a Pure Falabella Stud.I am also in the search for a smaller Appy.And looks like I may have to sell him,As my mares are getting smaller


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Jan 4, 2007)

okay Tracy- Great! I look forward to seeing the pictures.

I thought i'd also add that Catch is also a very attractive appy stallion



:

And not to leave anyone else out- all of these horses are beautiful :aktion033:


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 5, 2007)

Mine, CJ Cameo's Royal Chianti, is just a yearling. But here's some pics (oh, I guess technically he's a two year old now that it's past Jan 1st lol). I think he's about 33" or so right now, I need to stick him. He went to the R nationals as a weaner and got top 10


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Soggy Bottom Ranch said:


> joylee123 said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=12pt]Here's my boy
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]Thanks!! :bgrin That's his first show with only 6 hour under his belt



: I think he'll be really nice when I finally have the time to finish him. Such a sweetie



: [/SIZE]


----------



## joylee123 (Jan 6, 2007)

vvf said:


> joylee123 said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=12pt]Here's my boy
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]Cindy,[/SIZE]

Thanks so much for selling him to me he is such a special guy. He has the sweetest , kindest desposition and learns so quick



: Bill, my better half, always sneaks him peppermints. Twiz thinks if he sets himself up, Bill will treat him with a peppermint so when Bill walks out, Twiz just automatically squares up and stretches :lol: It's soo cute



: Hope all is well with all of your furkids and family, my best for a Happy New Year!!

Joy


----------



## Tammie-C_Spots (Jun 10, 2007)

Here is my stallion C Spots Justin Falabealla (Toyland Taquito Brio x Toyland Terrilee).

Tammie


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 10, 2007)

Here's our two..

First off is On The Rise Farm Sky Eyes Eagle, a black based varnish near leopard overoloosa, son of C-Chief Proud Eagle and out of 4 GS HF Bambies Scarlet Ribbon who is sired by Ramseys Bambie (sired by Powells Shah Jehan) We're still waiting on our appy mare to foal, she's carrying our first foal by Sky.. He has 3 foals on the ground, a bay snowcap, a black colt (who colored out) and a silver dapple snowcap colt (who sadly passed away)











and then we have our junior stallion prospect: Gunsmoke'N Roses who is a Yellow Diamond Little Feather great-grandson and is of Stouts breeding


----------



## SHANA (Jun 11, 2007)

Here is my appaloosa stallion, Sunraes Last Chance For Spots. He is AMHR/FBR.



. He just arrived here Saturday night.





http://photobucket.com/albums/b352/spharab...June2007029.jpg


----------



## drk (Jun 11, 2007)

Here is my stallion... Toyland Tino Trix ... Pure Falabella and 30" tall

I need to get a photo shoot done on him because I don't have any decent pics of him.


----------

